# Steam all the way



## john65002

Alright, I hope I'm doing this right, but I want to start a thread for JUST steam trains. Post pictures of what you have and share it with others. I will attempt to get some of my own on here as well.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt

I'll get some more up soon...


----------



## matt785115

at the southern railway museum


----------



## john65002

Cool, there is an Amtrak building about 20 min away from me and they have an old steamer sitting outside. I will try to get some pics of it soon!


----------



## Sawdust

Bachmann Spectrum 3 Truck Shay lettered for my Saw Mill.


----------



## john65002

Nice! I really like the look of that engine.


----------



## N scale catastrophe

My little 4-4-0


----------



## N scale catastrophe

Bachmann 0-6-0 just hand painted for my main loco.


----------



## santafe158

I've got a few

Steam?


----------



## shaygetz

Like gasoline to a flame...

Bachmann 80 ton Shay...










Mantua Classics 2-6-6-2 Both Kelly Logger...










NWSL 18 ton Shay...










AHM/Pocher/Rivarossi 4-4-0 American "Genoa"...


----------



## lears2005

Shay I am always amazed at the collection you have


----------



## john65002

Very nice trains. I always like looking at the train itself, but also the background.


----------



## BK R

I've got 2 goers.



















And hopefully a third soon.


----------



## john65002

I really like the look of that 952!


----------



## BK R

john65002 said:


> I really like the look of that 952!


Thanks it's a Spectrum with dcc and sound, I really like the sound, but the loco isn't too keen on the 18" r , likes 22 and over but sorta "bogs" on the tight ones.


----------



## john65002

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## BK R

With postage to Oz it was just over $200.00


----------



## john65002

:I see...I think I will past for now


----------



## santafe158

john65002 said:


> :I see...I think I will past for now




http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Bachmann+2-10-0&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Plenty out there for under $200. Especially if you don't need DCC and sound


----------



## john65002

I guess that's not to bad. I'm saving for others though. Never enough money it seems.


----------



## tjcruiser

I feel like the guy on the airplane showing wallet photos of his kids to strangers sitting next to him. Here I go again ...



















I'll try not to bug you during the flight next time!

TJ


----------



## john65002

Nice! I like the red one a lot.


----------



## JPIII

I like steam also.


----------



## john65002

I really like the one with the wood in the tender!


----------



## erkenbrand

I too worship the mighty steam.


----------



## john65002

Not bad. My father had some of his old 3 rail trains from when he was a kid. I have them packed away somewhere. Maybe I should dig them out.


----------



## rrgrassi

I do not have my layout up, so here is the former SP 2248 on the turntable at the Fort Worth Stockyards. 
This was taken before the City of Grapevine's poor maintenance sidelined this 4-6-0...


----------



## tjcruiser

Ryan -- nice pic of your fleet.

Grassi ... grazie!


----------



## rrgrassi

Anytime! I also love to take railroad pictures!!!! 

I have a neat BNSF/Amtrak meet at Tower 55 in Ft Worth. 

I live 50 miles east of Dallas, but jump at the chance to do anything railroad related. The shortlines are fun to visit and talk to the people that run them.


----------



## rrgrassi

Here is another one of the 2248...


----------



## john65002

Very nice picture!


----------



## rrgrassi

Glad you like! I do have more, including UP trains at the diamond in Big Sandy, Tx.


----------



## john65002

UP is all I collect mostly. It's been my favorite since I was a kid, and still is today.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Here are a few of mine that I have 

















http://s854.beta.photobucket.com/user/CVPI06/media/Model Trains/IMG_1038.jpg.html?sort=3&o=53


----------



## john65002

Very nice


----------



## BK R

Hope to get this one running soon.


----------



## john65002

Why don't it run?


----------



## rrgrassi

john65002 said:


> UP is all I collect mostly. It's been my favorite since I was a kid, and still is today.


I do have four glasses that have the UP Platt Valley Route on them. I do not know what they are worth, but the lettering is gold, and they are whiskey glasses.

Back to trains...


----------



## Sawdust

N scale catastrophe said:


> Bachmann 0-6-0 just hand painted for my main loco.


I like the name on the tender


----------

